# francko



## francko (Oct 17, 2012)

Has anyone put a Weber 32/36 DGEV on '75, 2002 with the mechanical fuel pump?


----------



## Lem Forder (Mar 14, 2007)

Check over at 2002 faq. Lots of discussion about carbs. Here are links that someone else posted that look like good starting points.

http://www.bmw2002faq.com//index.php...3eba6ef778d79b

http://www.bmw2002.com/

http://www.carburetion.com/weber/weber.htm

http://www.rogerstii.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## francko (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you Lem, I appreciate you taking the time to offer the links and info re 2002 faq


----------

